# @ Liteville 101 @ XL @ schwarz @ Fox Terrralogic Tapered @ Steuersatz Reset @



## erme (10. Januar 2012)

Artikelnummer: 120841440402

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120841440402...See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_693wt_895

Verkaufe absolut neuwertiges Rahmenset bestehend aus:

Rahmen: Liteville 101, Grösse: XL, schwarz eloxal, für X12 Steckachse
Gabel: Fox Racing Shox 32 F100 FIT Terralogic Gabel Modell 2011 100 mm / 1.5 tapered / PM / QR15 
Steuersatz: Reset Oberteil: WAN.5, Reset Unterteil: 150
Sattelklemme: Syntace
Steckachse VR: FOX 15mm
Steckachse HR: Syntace X-12
Rockguard: Syntace 

Rechnungen Vorhanden!!

Rahmen + Steuersatz = 919,34 Euro
Gabel = 949 Euro

Gesamtpreis 1868,34 Euro

Das Rad  bzw. Rahmen + Gabel wurde keine 200 km gefahren!!!!

Alles in Top Zustand!!!!

Original Foto!!! 

Zahlung: Bar, Überweisung oder paypaL

Privatverkauf, keine Sachmängelhäftung, keine Rücknahme.


----------



## erme (15. Januar 2012)

nur noch bis 20.23 Uhr  bei Ebay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

